# 9ft Mako caught from the surf at Navarre Beach



## spurrs and racks (Feb 18, 2020)

these are friends of mine


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 18, 2020)

Wallhanger


----------



## Big7 (Feb 18, 2020)

Mako is some good eating. Don't know about when they get that big. Probably are though.

Are they protected yet?


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 18, 2020)

Not that big they not!


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 18, 2020)

Trophy


----------



## spurrs and racks (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 19, 2020)

Big7 said:


> Mako is some good eating. Don't know about when they get that big. Probably are though.
> 
> Are they protected yet?


They say never eat shark,,,,Mercury,,,,had it once,,,,wasn't impressed,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 19, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> They say never eat shark,,,,Mercury,,,,had it once,,,,wasn't impressed,,,,


Who's "they"
Shark is good eats if it's done right.


----------



## Waddams (Feb 19, 2020)

Had some fried thresher shark bites once that were phenomenal. Had sand shark once too, grilled steaks. Mighty good eating too.

My biggest catch out fishing was about 6 ft long sand shark. Our headboat didn't have a shark license, or he'd be mounted on my wall, but alas had to throw him back. I also caught a nice big bull mahi, a nice red grouper, and a decent red snapper that day, in addition to a few b-liners and triggers. We ate really good that night, and then I passed out early because between the sun and heat on the water and the fish fights, I was exhausted!


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 19, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Who's "they"
> Shark is good eats if it's done right.


FDA,,,,it wasn't bad,,,,just tough,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 19, 2020)

Waddams said:


> Had some friend thresher shark bites once that were phenomenal. Had sand shark once too, grilled steaks. Mighty good eating too.
> 
> My biggest catch out fishing was about 6 ft long sand shark. Our headboat didn't have a shark license, or he'd be mounted on my wall, but alas had to throw him back. I also caught a nice big bull mahi, a nice red grouper, and a decent red snapper that day, in addition to a few b-liners and triggers. We ate really good that night, and then I passed out early because between the sun and heat on the water and the fish fights, I was exhausted!


Caught a Nurse Shark in Biscayne Bay,,,,


----------



## Bassfisher129 (Feb 23, 2020)

Legal fish.... enough said.... good for them!!! Bet that was a awsome fight!!!!


----------



## spurrs and racks (Feb 24, 2020)

I do not eat shark, but the folks who do say it is the best.


----------



## jcbcpa (Feb 24, 2020)

https://www.reelpursuits.com/can-you-eat-shark/

When my oldest daughter graduated from high school, she and I took an inshore trip with a guide. She caught a shark, don't remember what kind but it was probably 5 or so ft long. Of course she wanted to keep it, and it was legal according to guide so we kept it. He said then that it needed cleaning immediately or the meat wouldn't be good. I didn't realize that he meant as soon as possible. He was right. I got home later that day, cleaned it and we tried grilling some steaks. It was inedible.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2020)

jcbcpa said:


> https://www.reelpursuits.com/can-you-eat-shark/
> 
> When my oldest daughter graduated from high school, she and I took an inshore trip with a guide. She caught a shark, don't remember what kind but it was probably 5 or so ft long. Of course she wanted to keep it, and it was legal according to guide so we kept it. He said then that it needed cleaning immediately or the meat wouldn't be good. I didn't realize that he meant as soon as possible. He was right. I got home later that day, cleaned it and we tried grilling some steaks. It was inedible.


The quicker you get it cleaned the better it taste. Immediately is the key word here. Sharks urinate through their skin.


----------



## dwhee87 (Feb 24, 2020)

I have a Karmic relationship with sharks....I've promised not to eat them, in exchange for them promising not to eat me. It's worked so far.

That's a biggun'!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 24, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The quicker you get it cleaned the better it taste. Immediately is the key word here. Sharks urinate through their skin.


^this^..

Ammonia.. ammonia.. ammonia.. 

Mako's actually have a urinary track which helps put them on the top of the list for "eating".. 

Super nice fish in the original post. Boys have every right to keep that Mako. I would have released it but nice fish guys!


----------



## oldenred (Feb 26, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The quicker you get it cleaned the better it taste. Immediately is the key word here. Sharks urinate through their skin.


Makos do not urinate thru their skin. Only shark that doesn’t. They are exceptionally good table fare. Blackened medium rare is amazing. Lots of restaurants serve it as swordfish, but it’s better. The only drawback, and it’s a biggie is the mercury content in it is thru the roof. More than 10 times the amount in a large bluefin tuna.


----------



## jdgator (Feb 26, 2020)

They did great. And more power to them for keeping and eating it. 

Im spoiled by living on the gulf coast. If it isn’t grouper, snapper, redfish, or mahi I’m probably releasing it. And I don’t freeze anything - I keep only enough for one night.


----------



## zedex (Feb 27, 2020)

I've eaten a lot of different sharks. It's the only fish I do like--- no bones to deal with. 

When I catch one, I gut it skin it out as soon as it's off the hook. Then, flush the meat with the salt water it came from and put it on ice. Then, resume fishing. 

Makes for some nice steaks or cut into 1/2 inch cubes and do a stir fry.  Also, if you bake it for about 10 minutes, use a fork and shred the meat, and some mayo and paprika to make a great sandwich like tuna


----------

